
Painting a Picture of Mental Health - caleb_thompson
https://robots.thoughtbot.com/painting-a-picture-of-mental-health
======
caleb_thompson
I have been doing a lot of thinking on burnout and mental health recently.
This is the product of a lot of research into these, as well as the effects of
hobbies on mental illnesses such as depression and anxiety.

It was wonderful to be able to combine sharing my miniature painting hobby and
some of this thinking.

It’s especially important this time of year to be cognizant of mental health
concerns. A big way to help spread this awareness is to talk and write about
it.

